# LOWRIDING THE RIGHT WAY!



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

WHEN R WE GOING 2 GET BACK 2 LOWRIDING ALL THESE HOPPERS I DONT LIKE IT WHEN I WAS LIL OUT ON CRENSHAW WITH MY DAD IT WAS ALL ABOUT HAVIN THE CLEANST SHIT NOW PEOPLE R PUCKING OUT BUY MAKING HOPPERS THEY DONT WANT 2 SPEND THE MONEY. WHAT DO U THINK?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Everyone has there own thing homie. Sum people like hoppers n sum like cool cruisers homie. :biggrin:


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

You're a newbie and you're already starting off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

IM NOT NEW 2 THIS SHIT HOMIE I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR 14 YEARS AND ITS JUST HOW I FEEL ITS NOT FOR U R OTHER PEOPLE 2 GET ALL HERT AND I NEVER SAID I HAD I PROBLEM WITH HOPPERS I JUST FEEL THEY SHOULD BE CLEAN 2 NOT ALL FUCKD UP LIKE 90% OF THE HOPPERS OUT THERE WITH NO CLEAN INT R NO PAINT


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 23 2010, 03:38 AM~18119813
> *WHEN R WE GOING 2 GET BACK 2 LOWRIDING NOW PEOPLE R PUCKING OUT BUY MAKING HOPPERSHE MONEY. WHAT DO U THINK?
> *


Didn't say you were new to lowriding, I meant to LIL. Maybe you should have worded your post a lil better, we "hoppers" take offense to these statements and f.y.i building a hopper aint cheap, neither is repairing them when they break down. We put more into a hopper than you think!


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

ALL IM SAYN IS I WANT MY KIDS 2 SEE CLEAN SHIT LIKE I DID NOT HAF DONE HOPPERS A LOWRIDER SHOULD BE CLEAN FIRST HOP 2 THATS ALL IM SAYN


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I cruize but I want a hopper, nothing wrong with any of it as long as they are lowriding.


You should know this after 14 years.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 23 2010, 02:38 AM~18119813
> *WHEN R WE GOING 2 GET BACK 2 LOWRIDING ALL THESE HOPPERS I DONT LIKE IT WHEN I WAS LIL OUT ON CRENSHAW WITH MY DAD IT WAS ALL ABOUT HAVIN THE CLEANST SHIT NOW PEOPLE R PUCKING OUT BUY MAKING HOPPERS THEY DONT WANT 2 SPEND THE MONEY. WHAT DO U THINK?
> *


 :werd: it's called lowriding for a reason. fuckin circus cars with no bumpers :thumbsdown:


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 23 2010, 12:38 AM~18119813
> *WHEN R WE GOING 2 GET BACK 2 LOWRIDING ALL THESE HOPPERS I DONT LIKE IT WHEN I WAS LIL OUT ON CRENSHAW WITH MY DAD IT WAS ALL ABOUT HAVIN THE CLEANST SHIT NOW PEOPLE R PUCKING OUT BUY MAKING HOPPERS THEY DONT WANT 2 SPEND THE MONEY. WHAT DO U THINK?
> *



Junk hoppers suck ass but if you've been around lowriding as long as you say you have you'd know that some hoppers are just a clean as show cars.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 23 2010, 07:53 AM~18120961
> *Junk hoppers suck ass but if you've been around lowriding as long as you say you have you'd know that some hoppers are just a clean as show cars.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 23 2010, 10:53 AM~18120961
> *Junk hoppers suck ass but if you've been around lowriding as long as you say you have you'd know that some hoppers are just a clean as show cars.
> 
> 
> ...



Well said, I agree with this 100%. :thumbsup:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

hopping or showing,its all lowriding.what i dont get is why does anger and yelling have to follow hopping.thats not lowriding.competition is all good,talking a little shit is all good,but some fools get too crazy with it and there usually the ones that dont even have cars.they just cheerlead.i always thought lowriding was about unity,not calling each other out.my two cents,what do i know anyway.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:0 Damn!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 23 2010, 01:41 AM~18119987
> *IM NOT NEW 2 THIS SHIT HOMIE I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR 14 YEARS AND ITS JUST HOW I FEEL ITS NOT FOR U R OTHER PEOPLE 2 GET ALL HERT AND I NEVER SAID I HAD I PROBLEM WITH HOPPERS I JUST FEEL THEY SHOULD BE CLEAN 2 NOT ALL FUCKD UP LIKE 90% OF THE HOPPERS OUT THERE WITH NO CLEAN INT R NO PAINT
> *




:scrutinize: o'rly all the hoppers in my club are clean custome paint and full chrome undies they might get a little messed up but we replace parts to maintain standard 

GT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

love that mint on that 64


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 23 2010, 02:17 PM~18122680
> *hopping or showing,its all lowriding.what i dont get is why does anger and yelling have to follow hopping.thats not lowriding.competition is all good,talking a little shit is all good,but some fools get too crazy with it and there usually the ones that dont even have cars.they just cheerlead.i always thought lowriding was about unity,not calling each other out.my two cents,what do i know anyway.
> *



You're right, but I think all the shit talkin comes with trying to uphold your rep and no one likes to lose so thats when it all starts :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 23 2010, 07:53 AM~18120961
> *Junk hoppers suck ass but if you've been around lowriding as long as you say you have you'd know that some hoppers are just a clean as show cars.
> 
> 
> ...


thank's for the prop's.. i try to uphold a higher standard in this hop game:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

cant go wrong on those pics. they look really good.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

I think its personal choice. Why spend a big chunk of change on a hopper and then end up breaking stuff? Than again, why spend a big chunk of change just for "up & down"? For me, your ride gotsta look clean as hell, if it gets of the ground even better. And i hate seein junky hoppers. Other than that if it gots 13s it lowriding.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 23 2010, 08:53 AM~18120961
> *Junk hoppers suck ass but if you've been around lowriding as long as you say you have you'd know that some hoppers are just a clean as show cars.
> 
> 
> ...



and keep it real less than 1 percent look like this :biggrin:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

:no:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Gotta have ur shit clean underneath...How u gonna be hoppin like that lookin like the junkyard under there...


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 23 2010, 12:41 AM~18119824
> *Everyone has there own thing homie. Sum people like hoppers n sum like cool cruisers homie.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

I NEED 2 SEE MORE CLEAN SHIT HOPPN THATS WHAT IM TALKN ABOUT THOSE HOPPERS R LOWRIDERS IN MY BOOK :biggrin:


----------



## melodyg (Jul 21, 2010)

Me pesonally,I'm new to the game introduced by a prolific member of the lowridin community. I hope to restore the factors missing today especially with the women on the scene. I hate the way we women run around on the scene car hoppin or if we belong to club its like a f*** fest!!!!! Shit need to change


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by melodyg_@Jul 26 2010, 12:48 AM~18140777
> *Me pesonally,I'm new to the game introduced by a prolific member of the lowridin community. I hope to restore the factors missing today especially with the women on the scene. I hate the way we women run around on the scene car hoppin or if we belong to club its like a f*** fest!!!!! Shit need to change
> *


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 23 2010, 03:21 AM~18120118
> *Didn't say you were new to lowriding, I meant to LIL.  Maybe you should have worded your post a lil better, we "hoppers" take offense to these statements and f.y.i building a hopper aint cheap, neither is repairing them when they break down.  We put more into a hopper than you think!
> *


x2
my shit is clean


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jul 25 2010, 10:55 AM~18135208
> *Gotta have ur shit clean underneath...How u gonna be hoppin like that lookin like the junkyard under there...
> *




Cause there is a differnce between a show hopper and a street hopper, street hoppers don't care how their shit looks cause they aim to break it anyway. A show hopper is made to look good and win shows. In my opinion it don't matter whether it looks good or bad, as long as it makes it to the hop and represents all the hard work put into it whether it's weighted or not. And don't say "oh weight is cheating" and all that boring shit, it aint no difference than filling your trunk full of batteries and building a rack out of 1/2" steel or changing the motor out from a v8 to a v6 and gutting the engine compartment from all the unneccessary shit, you still trying to make the ass end of your car heavier than the front and it's still creating weight in the ass!


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 26 2010, 02:43 AM~18140763
> *I NEED 2 SEE MORE CLEAN SHIT HOPPN THATS WHAT IM TALKN ABOUT THOSE HOPPERS R LOWRIDERS IN MY BOOK  :biggrin:
> *



In my opinion I think it's ludacris to go out and buy parts have em chromed just to fuck em up but if that's what a homie wants to do, mo power to em (I give em much props) their pockets are deeper than most but just cause it aint clean don't make it any much different than one that is (I guess Micheal Jordan wasn't a basketball player either cause he tried to play baseball even though he played basketball half his life? :uh: ). For you to be lowridin for 14 years you should have more respect for all lowriders whether they are cruising the street, being trailered to where ever it is they are taking em or if they do look like junk! In my opinion peeps like you give lowridin a bad name. I'm not bashing on you or playing internet gangsta but you guys need to get a handle on this lowriding shit.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 26 2010, 06:25 PM~18146317
> *In my opinion I think it's ludacris to go out and buy parts have em chromed just to fuck em up but if that's what a homie wants to do, mo power to em (I give em much props) their pockets are deeper than most but just cause it aint clean don't make it any much different than one that is (I guess Micheal Jordan wasn't a basketball player either cause he tried to play baseball even though he played basketball half his life? :uh: ).  For you to be lowridin for 14 years you should have more respect for all lowriders whether they are cruising the street, being trailered to where ever it is they are taking em or if they do look like junk!  In my opinion peeps like you give lowridin a bad name.  I'm not bashing on you or playing internet gangsta but you guys need to get a handle on this lowriding shit.
> *


FIRST OF ALL HOMIE U DONT NO ME AND STOP INTERNET BANGN U DONT NO WHAT UR TALKN ABOUT SOMTIMES ITS BEST FOR PEOPLE LIKE U 2 KEEP UR MOUTH CLOSED SOMEONE SAYS SOMTHING U DONT LIKE AND U DOWN THEM FOR HAVIN A OPINION THAT SOUNDS LIKE SOME LIL KID SHIT TO ME.HOW DO U THINK LOWRIDERS WIN AT SHOWS? ITS THROW OTHERPEOPLES OPINIONS
PEOPLE LIKE U R WHATS WRONG WITH LOWRIDING GROW UP


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 27 2010, 02:45 AM~18150331
> *FIRST OF ALL HOMIE U DONT NO ME AND STOP INTERNET BANGN U DONT NO WHAT UR TALKN ABOUT SOMTIMES ITS BEST FOR PEOPLE LIKE U 2 KEEP UR MOUTH CLOSED SOMEONE SAYS SOMTHING U DONT LIKE AND U DOWN THEM FOR HAVIN A OPINION THAT SOUNDS LIKE SOME LIL KID SHIT TO ME.HOW DO U THINK LOWRIDERS WIN AT SHOWS? ITS THROW OTHERPEOPLES OPINIONS
> PEOPLE LIKE U R WHATS WRONG WITH LOWRIDING GROW UP
> *



You're right I don't know you and I aint internet bangin but thats my opinion so cause you don't like my opinion I need to grow up? Ha Ha funny don't know why I'm even arguing with someone who can't even spell anyway, this is a stupid topic and f.y.i I bet half the hoppers out there agree with what I said but again you're right it's your opinion and for you to say I'm a kid, get real you're the one posting a topic saying you don't like hoppers and then in the next breath say that aint what you said but again changing it and saying they need to be clean, get your story straight but on top of that you're writing in caps and mad as hell, probably talkin shit to your computer screen ha ha you probably let this shit get to ya, bet you can't sleep without thinkin bout it but anyway homie it's all good I'm outta yo topic I aint losing no sleep over this!


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 27 2010, 03:37 AM~18151131
> *You're right I don't know you and I aint internet bangin but thats my opinion so cause you don't like my opinion I need to grow up?  Ha Ha funny don't know why I'm even arguing with someone who can't even spell anyway, this is a stupid topic and f.y.i I bet half the hoppers out there agree with what I said but again you're right it's your opinion and for you to say I'm a kid, get real you're the one writing in caps and mad as hell, probably talkin shit to your computer screen ha ha you probably let this shit get to ya, bet you can't sleep without thinkin bout it but anyway homie it's all good I'm outta yo topic I aint losing no sleep over this!
> *


STFU







































































FUCK YO HOPPER







































































DO YOU EVEN OWN A CAR/HOPPER/LOWRIDER?





















































FUCK YO AVATAR


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 27 2010, 04:37 AM~18151131
> *You're right I don't know you and I aint internet bangin but thats my opinion so cause you don't like my opinion I need to grow up?  Ha Ha funny don't know why I'm even arguing with someone who can't even spell anyway, this is a stupid topic and f.y.i I bet half the hoppers out there agree with what I said but again you're right it's your opinion and for you to say I'm a kid, get real you're the one posting a topic saying you don't like hoppers and then in the next breath say that aint what you said but again changing it and saying they need to be clean, get your story straight but on top of that you're writing in caps and mad as hell, probably talkin shit to your computer screen ha ha you probably let this shit get to ya, bet you can't sleep without thinkin bout it but anyway homie it's all good I'm outta yo topic I aint losing no sleep over this!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD I DONT NO Y U EVEN HAD SOMTHING 2 SAY ABOUT THIS POST U ACK LIKE U DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR WE GOT A NAME FOR ****** LIKE U ON THE WEST COAST AND YOU TRYN BAG ON ME TALKN ABOUT MY SPELLING ***** PLEASE GET OVER IT U SOUND LIKE U LIKE ME IF UR READING IT U NO WHAT IM SAYING IM A LOWRIDER NOT A INTERNET LOWRIDER AND IT SOUNDS LIKE U THE ONE LOSING SLEEP OVER THIS I HATE PEOPLE LIKE U THAT THINKS THEY NO EVERYTHING BUT U DONT NO SHIT U ACK LIKE U ONE OF THOSE ****** THAT RIDE ON 15s AND THINK THAT SHIT IS HOT LOL O U MITE HAVE A LOWRIDER ITS ITS A JEEP CUT LMAO :biggrin: IT HOPPS 2 MABE 50IN :biggrin:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 26 2010, 04:25 PM~18146317
> *In my opinion I think it's ludacris to go out and buy parts have em chromed just to fuck em up but if that's what a homie wants to do, mo power to em (I give em much props) their pockets are deeper than most but just cause it aint clean don't make it any much different than one that is (I guess Micheal Jordan wasn't a basketball player either cause he tried to play baseball even though he played basketball half his life? :uh: ).  For you to be lowridin for 14 years you should have more respect for all lowriders whether they are cruising the street, being trailered to where ever it is they are taking em or if they do look like junk!  In my opinion peeps like you give lowridin a bad name.  I'm not bashing on you or playing internet gangsta but you guys need to get a handle on this lowriding shit.
> *


im with you on this doggie,ive never seen so much division amongst the scene in any other automotive sector.hopper,show,street.who gives a shit.just build a car you love and enjoy it ,period.nobody can determine whats more "lowrider"this whole discussion feels juvenial.mr.englewood,he said hes not trying to bash you and you still get all bitchy..relax bro.its not that important.after many years in this game ive seen dancers come and go,hopping become the thing to do,and show cars evolve.in a few years hopping will pass and something new will be the spotlight of lowriding.we should be supporting each other not always fighting over this dumb ass shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 27 2010, 09:15 AM~18152144
> *im with you on this doggie,ive never seen so much division amongst the scene in any other automotive sector.hopper,show,street.who gives a shit.just build a car you love and enjoy it ,period.nobody can determine whats more "lowrider"this whole discussion feels juvenial.mr.englewood,he said hes not trying to bash you and you still get all bitchy..relax bro.its not that important.after many years in this game ive seen dancers come and go,hopping become the thing to do,and show cars evolve.in a few years hopping will pass and something new will be the spotlight of lowriding.we should be supporting each other not always fighting over this dumb ass shit :biggrin:
> *


GET IT RIGHT ITS INGLEWOOD AND IF U CAN READ IM JUST SAYING WHAT I FEEL THATS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT DO YOUR HISTORY AND U WILL SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND U SOUND LIKE THE ONE GETTN BICTHY U SOUND LIKE HIS BACK UP WHAT THAT SOUND LIKE


----------



## fatony (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Jul 27 2010, 03:55 AM~18151165
> *STFU
> FUCK YO HOPPER
> DO YOU EVEN OWN A CAR/HOPPER/LOWRIDER?
> ...


 :drama: :run:


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 26 2010, 05:25 PM~18146317
> *In my opinion I think it's ludacris to go out and buy parts have em chromed just to fuck em up but if that's what a homie wants to do, mo power to em (I give em much props) their pockets are deeper than most but just cause it aint clean don't make it any much different than one that is (I guess Micheal Jordan wasn't a basketball player either cause he tried to play baseball even though he played basketball half his life? :uh: ).  For you to be lowridin for 14 years you should have more respect for all lowriders whether they are cruising the street, being trailered to where ever it is they are taking em or if they do look like junk!  In my opinion peeps like you give lowridin a bad name.  I'm not bashing on you or playing internet gangsta but you guys need to get a handle on this lowriding shit.
> *


If I had the money to waste I'd do it but for now, my kids need a college fund before I need chrome a-arms. With that being said, junk hoppers still suck ass. At least rattle can paint some shit (a-arms, frame, wheel wells, etc), make sure parts aren't falling off, clean your rims and paint the car one color. Hoppers don't have to be candy and chrome, but they can at least be clean. Have some pride in your car!!!!


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe hesperia dont have clean hoppers but i seen clean hoppers all over cali and florida shit i seen alot of clean ass hoppers that r daily drivers


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 27 2010, 11:34 PM~18161148
> *GET IT RIGHT ITS INGLEWOOD AND IF U CAN READ IM JUST SAYING WHAT I FEEL THATS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT DO YOUR HISTORY AND U WILL SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND U SOUND LIKE THE ONE GETTN BICTHY U SOUND LIKE HIS BACK UP WHAT THAT SOUND LIKE
> *


now you did it,know my history?you have 27 posts.wheres your history?ive been in this game seriously since 91,what about you?i dont give a fuck how you spell your name by the way so dont waste your time with it.as far as if i can read...well i read just fine,what i cant read is the jibberish you attempted to write right there.i guess im getting bitchy now. :angry:as far as being his backup,well maybe or maybe we both know whats cracking and cant stand by while you spit nonsense.  please do us all a favor and move on to the next trend a little early.thank you.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 28 2010, 01:34 AM~18161148
> *GET IT RIGHT ITS INGLEWOOD AND IF U CAN READ IM JUST SAYING WHAT I FEEL THATS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT DO YOUR HISTORY AND U WILL SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND U SOUND LIKE THE ONE GETTN BICTHY U SOUND LIKE HIS BACK UP WHAT THAT SOUND LIKE
> *


 :0 hno: How old is this GANGSTER? hostile newbie :ninja:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

dont know,but hes made a great first impression :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 28 2010, 03:34 AM~18161148
> *GET IT RIGHT ITS INGLEWOOD AND IF U CAN READ IM JUST SAYING WHAT I FEEL THATS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT DO YOUR HISTORY AND U WILL SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND U SOUND LIKE THE ONE GETTN BICTHY U SOUND LIKE HIS BACK UP WHAT THAT SOUND LIKE
> *


Englewood, you sound like one of those snobs who thinks the only lowriders are 58-64 impalas.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

hey englewood,is this your car?it looks like a stock lincoln on wires.why would you be calling guys out in a hydraulic forum with a stock lincoln?thats just crazy.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0
































































;;;;;kool aid hydraulics ;;BIG AL;;;;WHO SAID IT ;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 28 2010, 11:47 AM~18164442
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: whats crackin big dog?


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 28 2010, 10:00 AM~18162723
> *hey englewood,is this your car?it looks like a stock lincoln on wires.why would you be calling guys out in a hydraulic forum with a stock lincoln?thats just crazy.
> 
> 
> ...


MAN U DONT NO ME I HAVE 6 CARS HOMIE AND ALL MY SHIT IS CLEAN :nono:
THATS JUST 1 AND THAT 1 WILL BE CUT AS SOON AS I SELL MY 36 CADDY


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 28 2010, 08:55 AM~18162390
> *now you did it,know my history?you have 27 posts.wheres your history?ive been in this game seriously since 91,what about you?i dont give a fuck how you spell your name by the way so dont waste your time with it.as far as if i can read...well i read just fine,what i cant read is the jibberish you attempted to write right there.i guess im getting bitchy now. :angry:as far as being his backup,well maybe or maybe we both know whats cracking and cant stand by while you spit nonsense.  please do us all a favor and move on to the next trend a little early.thank you.
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 28 2010, 09:53 AM~18162696
> *Englewood, you sound like one of those snobs who thinks the only lowriders are 58-64 impalas.
> *


U SOUND LIKE THIS OTHER FOOL COME ON U GUYS NEED 2 STOP TRIPN U DONT NO ME THIS ANIT MYSPACE OR FACEBOOK THIS IS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

IT DONT MATTER HOW U LOWRIDE DO U THATS JUST HOW I FEEL WHEN U POST SOMTHING ITS JUST 2 SEE HOW OTHER PEOPLE FEEL ABOUT IT NOT 2 GET ATACKED BY OTHER LOWRIDERS POINTING AT ME LIKE IM SO WRONG FOR HOW I FEEL WHEN THERES OTHER LOWRIDERS THAT FEEL THE SAME WAY I DO AND IM BEING JUST LIKE U BY FALLING FOR THAT SHIT YALL THROWING AT ME AND ATACKING U GUYS BACK SO IF U DONT HAVE SOMTHING 2 SAY ABOUT THE FIRST POST DONT POST ANYTHING


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 29 2010, 02:09 AM~18171630
> *IT DONT MATTER HOW U LOWRIDE DO U THATS JUST HOW I FEEL WHEN U POST SOMTHING ITS JUST 2 SEE HOW OTHER PEOPLE FEEL ABOUT IT NOT 2 GET ATACKED BY OTHER LOWRIDERS POINTING AT ME LIKE IM SO WRONG FOR HOW I FEEL WHEN THERES OTHER LOWRIDERS THAT FEEL THE SAME WAY I DO AND IM BEING JUST LIKE U BY FALLING FOR THAT SHIT YALL THROWING AT ME AND ATACKING U GUYS BACK SO IF U DONT HAVE SOMTHING 2 SAY ABOUT THE FIRST POST DONT POST ANYTHING
> *


 :tears: WTF you talk down on hoppers when you roll on that lincoln? You should have some respect its not a game, its a life style


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 29 2010, 03:42 AM~18171491
> *U SOUND LIKE THIS OTHER FOOL COME ON U GUYS NEED 2 STOP TRIPN U DONT NO ME THIS ANIT MYSPACE OR FACEBOOK THIS IS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING
> *


I don't sound like anyone.

You are being a snob. You think you are better than someone with a hopper, that makes you a snob.


Didi I say snob?

Snobs are keeping real riders off this forum. Too many stupid threads.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jul 29 2010, 05:59 AM~18172514
> *:tears:                                                                                                                                                                                                        WTF   you talk down on hoppers when you roll on that lincoln?                                                         You should have some respect its not a game, its a life style
> *


:roflmao: nobody attacked you.if you come on here talking about "get it right"youll get what you get.you got some shit to learn about lay it low bro.your attitude shows through your computer screen.homies right[down 79] its not a game,contest,or anything like that.we build these cars for us.some guys are just into different shit and thats how i like it.i wouldnt want to roll up somewhere that everyone has the same car,built to do the same shit.


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 29 2010, 02:24 AM~18171406
> *MAN U DONT NO ME I HAVE 6 CARS HOMIE AND ALL MY SHIT IS CLEAN  :nono:
> THATS JUST 1 AND THAT 1 WILL BE CUT AS SOON AS I SELL MY 36 CADDY
> *


  

Send me pics of the '36 and the price....

Thanks


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Mr. Inglewood  Jul 23 2010, 03:38 AM
> 
> WHEN R WE GOING 2 GET BACK 2 LOWRIDING ALL THESE HOPPERS I DONT LIKE IT WHEN I WAS LIL OUT ON CRENSHAW WITH MY DAD IT WAS ALL ABOUT HAVIN THE CLEANST SHIT NOW PEOPLE R PUCKING OUT BUY MAKING HOPPERS THEY DONT WANT 2 SPEND THE MONEY. WHAT DO U THINK?*


Fam what U seeing today is a byproduct of the insane popularity of hopping coupled with the breed of compition. Clean ass Hoppers have always been the standard from the dayz of rag top ralph to vmax to todd. Kinda like stuntas wilding out on tore up bikes and riding out on them show pieces.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yea!

Mr. Inglewood. Words are A powerful thing. Choose your words wisely to give the reader a clear visual of what u mean. Cause if U don't. Man! Be papaired 4 the shit 2 hit the fan


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 29 2010, 03:36 PM~18174911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Englewood, is this a piece of shit?


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 06:02 AM~18161898
> *If I had the money to waste I'd do it but for now, my kids need a college fund before I need chrome a-arms. With that being said, junk hoppers still suck ass. At least rattle can paint some shit (a-arms, frame, wheel wells, etc), make sure parts aren't falling off, clean your rims and paint the car one color. Hoppers don't have to be candy and chrome, but they can at least be clean. Have some pride in your car!!!!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jul 29 2010, 08:29 AM~18172966
> *
> 
> Send me pics of the '36 and the price....
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 29 2010, 08:58 AM~18172780
> *I don't sound like anyone.
> 
> You are being a snob. You think you are better than someone with a hopper, that makes you a snob.
> ...


NOW IM PISSED FUCK WHAT U TALKN ABOUT U DONT NO SHIT ABOUT A REAL LOWRIDER BECAUSE U ANIT 1 DONT GET ME STARTED ON STUPID THREADS


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 29 2010, 09:25 AM~18172945
> *:roflmao: nobody attacked you.if you come on here talking about "get it right"youll get what you get.you got some shit to learn about lay it low bro.your attitude shows through your computer screen.homies right[down 79] its not a game,contest,or anything like that.we build these cars for us.some guys are just into different shit and thats how i like it.i wouldnt want to roll up somewhere that everyone has the same car,built to do the same shit.
> *


I NO ONE THING I HAVE LEARNED ABOUT LAY IT LOW IS THAT SOME OF U GUYS THINK THIS IS MYSPACE R FACEBOOK ACKING LIKE GIRLS WHEN I SAY SOMTHING LIKE U GUYS R SUPER LOWRIDERS ACKING LIKE WHAT U SAY IS HOW OTHERS SHOULD THINK


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jul 29 2010, 07:59 AM~18172514
> *:tears:                                                                                                                                                                                                        WTF  you talk down on hoppers when you roll on that lincoln?                                                        You should have some respect its not a game, its a life style
> *


U GOT A RAG CUTTY AND U TALK ABOUT WHAT I GOT HAHAHAHAHA RESPECT LIKE I DONT RESPECT THE GAME ***** U R FUCKN DUM FOR THAT 1 U ACK LIKE U NO ME DO U ARE U TRYN 2 BE THE GUIDE OF LOWRIDING WOW


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 29 2010, 04:02 PM~18176376
> *Englewood, is this a piece of shit?
> *


IM DONE WITH THIS I SAID WHAT I WANTED 2 SAY BEER MAN TIME TWO MOVE 2 THE NEXT POST


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 29 2010, 11:42 PM~18183166
> *I NO ONE THING I HAVE LEARNED ABOUT LAY IT LOW  IS THAT SOME OF U GUYS THINK THIS IS MYSPACE R FACEBOOK ACKING LIKE GIRLS WHEN I SAY SOMTHING LIKE U GUYS R SUPER LOWRIDERS ACKING LIKE WHAT U SAY IS HOW OTHERS SHOULD THINK
> *


some people do act like its my space,you are one of those people.do you notice you are the only one thats all hostile?a simple maybe i overspoke would have redeeemed you,thats something a man would have done.ive had to do it on here before.nobody is a super lowrider,were just not about to let someone get all shitty with us.alot of people have been on this site for years,you just showed up and started telling them their not real.see where im going with this? :dunno: if this is your idea of "lowriding the right way"ill keep doing it the wrong way. one more thing you started this post talking about being on crenshaw with your dad........some of us were already out there as well as whittier blvd,in our cars doing the damn thing so realize your dealing with some older guys here.you will teach us nothing.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 30 2010, 01:50 AM~18183195
> *U GOT A RAG CUTTY AND U TALK ABOUT WHAT I GOT HAHAHAHAHA RESPECT LIKE I DONT RESPECT THE GAME ***** U R FUCKN DUM FOR THAT 1 U ACK LIKE U NO ME DO U ARE U TRYN 2 BE THE GUIDE OF LOWRIDING WOW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that is some funny shit. you are clueless stop watching so many gangster movies lil ganster :ninja:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 28 2010, 09:00 AM~18162723
> *hey englewood,is this your car?it looks like a stock lincoln on wires.why would you be calling guys out in a hydraulic forum with a stock lincoln?thats just crazy.
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck is this shit.. You talk about having six cars like if you got all kinds of money to spend. If this is what they all look like, please dont bother putting any more pics of your other 5.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Shit I remember when I had a lincoln on 13s.. But this was back in 98 or so.. Let us know how your project goes.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 30 2010, 09:12 AM~18184349
> *some people do act like its my space,you are one of those people.do you notice you are the only one thats all hostile?a simple maybe i overspoke would have redeeemed you,thats something a man would have done.ive had to do it on here before.nobody is a super lowrider,were just not about to let someone get all shitty with us.alot of people have been on this site for years,you just showed up and started telling them their not real.see where im going with this? :dunno: if this is your idea of "lowriding the right way"ill keep doing it the wrong way. one more thing you started this post talking about being on crenshaw with your dad........some of us were already out there as well as whittier blvd,in our cars doing the damn thing so realize your dealing with some older guys here.you will teach us nothing.
> *


***** i had my first lowrider at 14 what that tell u dont ack like u no shit about me


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Jul 31 2010, 09:14 PM~18196035
> *What the fuck is this shit.. You talk about having six cars like if you got all kinds of money to spend. If this is what they all look like, please dont bother putting any more pics of your other 5.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u sound real gay homie say out my pocket u all in my shit like the police


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Jul 31 2010, 09:17 PM~18196052
> *Shit I remember when I had a lincoln on 13s.. But this was back in 98 or so.. Let us know how your project goes.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 30 2010, 09:12 AM~18184349
> *some people do act like its my space,you are one of those people.do you notice you are the only one thats all hostile?a simple maybe i overspoke would have redeeemed you,thats something a man would have done.ive had to do it on here before.nobody is a super lowrider,were just not about to let someone get all shitty with us.alot of people have been on this site for years,you just showed up and started telling them their not real.see where im going with this? :dunno: if this is your idea of "lowriding the right way"ill keep doing it the wrong way. one more thing you started this post talking about being on crenshaw with your dad........some of us were already out there as well as whittier blvd,in our cars doing the damn thing so realize your dealing with some older guys here.you will teach us nothing.
> *


AND REASON Y I EVEN MADE THIS POST IS FOR MY DAD HE JUST DIED 2 DAYS BEFORE I MADE THIS HE ALL WAYS SAID ITS 2 ME SO I THOUGHT I WOULD PUT IT ON HEAR MY DAD WAS A O.G. 2 THIS LOWRIDING SHIT


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

But how many of these lay out in the rear? How many are safe to drive at 70?

There are some, and I mean SOME that are built right,but most of these are built with the same engineering as the ugly cars,just more money spent on cleaning up the surface. And to top it all off, alot of them arent even clean when you see them in person. 





> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 23 2010, 08:53 AM~18120961
> *Junk hoppers suck ass but if you've been around lowriding as long as you say you have you'd know that some hoppers are just a clean as show cars.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 30 2010, 03:56 AM~18183219
> *IM DONE WITH THIS I SAID WHAT I WANTED 2 SAY BEER MAN TIME TWO MOVE 2 THE NEXT POST
> *


 :cheesy: 


that beer is from a cartoon you fucking mook. I would have said cartoon guy or something but I guess REAL RIDERS don't watch cartoons


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 1 2010, 10:37 PM~18204224
> ****** i had my first lowrider at 14 what that tell u dont ack like u no shit about me
> *


i aint no *****,i had my first one at 15,i dont know you.i only know the way youve portrayed yourself so far.......and its not too good.if your dad was an og i doubt hed like to see you on here starting shit with the other riders.  oh btw a rag cutless is a bad ass car thats very hard to find.but you should know this since youve been doing this forever


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

if this kid has been around the lowriding lifestyle as long as he claims, he would have some respect for fellow riders. YOU coming around hating on fellow riders proves that you are one of those hood rats that hates what he can never accomplish!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 30 2010, 03:30 AM~18183121
> *NOW IM PISSED FUCK WHAT U TALKN ABOUT U DONT NO SHIT ABOUT A REAL LOWRIDER BECAUSE U ANIT 1 DONT GET ME STARTED ON STUPID THREADS
> *


guess I need a real car to be a real rider? Sorry homie, I'll find my place.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 2 2010, 09:12 AM~18205539
> *i aint no *****,i had my first one at 15,i dont know you.i only know the way youve portrayed yourself so far.......and its not too good.if your dad was an og i doubt hed like to see you on here starting shit with the other riders.  oh btw a rag cutless is a bad ass car thats very hard to find.but you should know this since youve been doing this forever
> *


DONT BRING MY DAD UP U DIDIN NO HIM AND U GUYS R TALKIN SHIT 2 ME AND IM JUST BACKING MY SHIT UP GET IT RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Aug 2 2010, 04:31 PM~18209053
> *if this kid has been around the lowriding lifestyle as long as he claims, he would have some respect for fellow riders. YOU coming around hating on fellow riders proves that you are one of those hood rats that hates what he can never accomplish!
> *


ANYBODY CAN DO THAT SHIT AND U TRYN 2 BAG ON ME CALLN ME A HOODRAT WOW YA I GROW UP IN THE HOOD BUT IM NO RAT THAT SOUNDS LIKE U A :machinegun: RAT


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 2 2010, 10:34 PM~18213769
> *DONT BRING MY DAD UP U DIDIN NO HIM AND U GUYS R TALKIN SHIT 2 ME AND IM JUST BACKING MY SHIT UP GET IT RIGHT!!!!
> *










you are a clown.il say whatever i want.what are you going to do about it? :dunno:


----------



## INFULLFX (Aug 20, 2009)

THAT'S THE PROBLEM RIGHT HERE...THIS IS WHAT'S MESSING UP LOWRIDING..ALL THE NEGATIVITY. IS ONE THING TO HAVE PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE, SHOW YOUR WORTH WITH AWARDS, TALK THE TALK CUS YOU WALK THE WALK, BUT LOWRIDING IS MISSING CARNALISMO...DOESN'T MATTER IF IT'S A NEWBIE WITH A EURO STYLE RIDE OR AN O.G. WITH A BOMBITA...AS LONG AS WE SHARE SHINE AND UPBUILD THE SCENE AND COME TOGETHER AS WE DO ON SHOWS OUTSIDE THE GATES THERE WOULDN'T BE A NEED TO HAVE A THREAD LIKE THIS ONE. HOPPERS, CRUISERS, TRAILER QUEENS, MINI-TRUCKS, EUROS, SHOULDN'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE AS LONG AS THE JUICE AND THE LOVE OF IT IS THERE. TIMES CHANGE AND LOWRIDING JUST LIKE MUSIC WEATHER IT GOES FROM GOOD TO BAD CHANGE WILL HAPPEN. BUT IF WE ALL KEEP THE CARNALISMO ALIVE IT WON'T MATTER WHAT'S NEW TO THE SCENE OR WHAT'S NOT, IF IT'S CHROMED/PAINTED/INTERIOR DONE OR BARELLY ROLLIN OUT THE YARD IT'S ALL FOR LOVE OF TRYIN TO KEEP IT ALIVE. SOME HAVE TIME/MONEY SOME OF US DON'T SO TO ME, GUESS WHAT I'M TRYIN TO SAY IS STOP ALL THE NEGATIVITY..INSTEAD HELP YOUR CARNAL SO THAT HIS RIDE CAN BE AMONG THE RIDES THAT TURN HEADS. YEAH IM A NEWBIE AS FAR AS ME HAVING A RIDE..BUT TIME/MONEY IS SOME I HAVEN'T HAD AND STILL STRUGGLIN TO MAKE YET *I'M PROUD OF KNOWING I HAVE HOMIES IN DIFFERENT STATES, DIFFERENT CLUBS, DIFFERENT ASPECTS OF LOWRIDING I CAN CALL ON AND CONSIDER MORE THEN JUST ACQUAINTANCES..TO ME THAT'S LOWRIDING THE RIGHT WAY *


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INFULLFX_@Aug 3 2010, 07:54 AM~18215573
> *THAT'S THE PROBLEM RIGHT HERE...THIS IS WHAT'S MESSING UP LOWRIDING..ALL THE NEGATIVITY. IS ONE THING TO HAVE PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE, SHOW YOUR WORTH WITH AWARDS, TALK THE TALK CUS YOU WALK THE WALK, BUT LOWRIDING IS MISSING CARNALISMO...DOESN'T MATTER IF IT'S A NEWBIE WITH A EURO STYLE RIDE OR AN O.G. WITH A BOMBITA...AS LONG AS WE SHARE SHINE AND UPBUILD THE SCENE AND COME TOGETHER AS WE DO ON SHOWS OUTSIDE THE GATES THERE WOULDN'T BE A NEED TO HAVE A THREAD LIKE THIS ONE. HOPPERS, CRUISERS, TRAILER QUEENS, MINI-TRUCKS, EUROS, SHOULDN'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE AS LONG AS THE JUICE AND THE LOVE OF IT IS THERE. TIMES CHANGE AND LOWRIDING JUST LIKE MUSIC WEATHER IT GOES FROM GOOD TO BAD CHANGE WILL HAPPEN. BUT IF WE ALL KEEP THE CARNALISMO ALIVE IT WON'T MATTER WHAT'S NEW TO THE SCENE OR WHAT'S NOT, IF IT'S CHROMED/PAINTED/INTERIOR DONE OR BARELLY ROLLIN OUT THE YARD IT'S ALL FOR LOVE OF TRYIN TO KEEP IT ALIVE. SOME HAVE TIME/MONEY SOME OF US DON'T SO TO ME, GUESS WHAT I'M TRYIN TO SAY IS STOP ALL THE NEGATIVITY..INSTEAD HELP YOUR CARNAL SO THAT HIS RIDE CAN BE AMONG THE RIDES THAT TURN HEADS. YEAH IM A NEWBIE AS FAR AS ME HAVING A RIDE..BUT TIME/MONEY IS SOME I HAVEN'T HAD AND STILL STRUGGLIN TO MAKE YET I'M PROUD OF KNOWING I HAVE HOMIES IN DIFFERENT STATES, DIFFERENT CLUBS, DIFFERENT ASPECTS OF LOWRIDING I CAN CALL ON AND CONSIDER MORE THEN JUST ACQUAINTANCES..TO ME THAT'S LOWRIDING THE RIGHT WAY
> *


bro it doesnt matter if your new,youve got it right on the money,you can explain that all day but some people dont get it.for the most part thats how it is but every so often someone like this comes along and pisses on everyone.its people like this that give us a bad image.if your cars not show quality, a hopper,or street it doesnt matter as long as you have heart and respect.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 3 2010, 09:17 AM~18215347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UR NOT A LOWRIDER A REAL LOWRIDER WOULD HAVE JUST SAID OK ILL LEV UR DAD OUT OF IT UR A BICTH FOR THAT ONE :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 3 2010, 12:52 PM~18216907
> *bro it doesnt matter if your new,youve got it right on the money,you can explain that all day but some people dont get it.for the most part thats how it is but every so often someone like this comes along and pisses on everyone.its people like this that give us a bad image.if your cars not show quality, a hopper,or street it doesnt matter as long as you have heart and respect.
> *


ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING DO U ITS ALL LOVE BUT U NEED 2 LEARN SOME REPECT U HAVE 2 SHOW IT 2 GET IT


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 3 2010, 11:55 PM~18224063
> *ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING DO U ITS ALL LOVE BUT U NEED 2 LEARN SOME REPECT U HAVE 2 SHOW IT 2 GET IT
> *


your a trip bro,do you see every one pissed at me?you get all rude and dont like it when people dont take your shit. i have plenty of respect for people that deserve it.dont bring your dad up if you dont like someone commenting on it.i wish i would have known im not a real lowrider before i built all these cars...im bored with you now im over this.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 4 2010, 08:55 AM~18225211
> *your a trip bro,do you see every one pissed at me?you get all rude and dont like it when people dont take your shit. i have plenty of respect for people that deserve it.dont bring your dad up if you dont like someone commenting on it.i wish i would have known im not a real lowrider before i built all these cars...im bored with you now im over this.
> *


U steel going come on now if u no anything about lowriding u would no that every one is going 2 feel how they feel and say it most of the time im going 2 tell u like i tell my kids everyones not like u god did not make us the same thats y we dont fell the same way i never said it was wrong for u 2 feel how u feel but u did 2 me but its ok life goes on and so does lowriding! :biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 5 2010, 12:49 AM~18233417
> *U steel going come on now if u no anything about lowriding u would no that every one is going 2 feel how they feel and say it most of the time im going 2 tell u like i tell my kids everyones not like u god did not make us the same thats y we dont fell the same way i never said it was wrong for u 2 feel how u feel but u did 2 me but its ok life goes on and so does lowriding!   :biggrin:
> *


 no one said it was wrong that you think the way you do. we all have a opinion. what we .. I disagree with is that you approached it in a very disrespectful way. If you have a lowrider or you are building a lowrider you should know it is alot of work,money and time. all so someone with just rims to come on a web site that is dedicated to our blood and sweat and dog on our fellow riders, NA don't work like that. I am not saying you are a no body, but you are disrespecting our lifestyle. There are many topics on this site that have controversial topics, which are phased a little better. YOU drive a LOWRIDER that makes you part of our lifestyle. My dad is also a car enthusiast and I respect that yours also was. You would not like for us to dog on your dads skills and preference, So why would you do it to other people.THERE IS A RIGHT WAY TO PHRASE OUR OPINIONS


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Aug 5 2010, 06:52 AM~18234863
> *no one said it was wrong that you think the way you do. we all have a opinion. what we .. I disagree with is that you approached it in a very disrespectful  way. If you have a lowrider or you are building a lowrider you should know it is alot of work,money and time. all so someone with just rims to come on a web site that is dedicated to our blood and sweat and dog on our fellow riders, NA don't work like that. I am not saying you are a no body, but you are disrespecting our lifestyle. There are many topics on this site that have controversial topics, which are phased a little better. YOU drive a LOWRIDER that makes you part of our lifestyle. My dad is also a car enthusiast and I respect that yours also was. You would not like for us to dog on your dads skills and preference, So why would you do it to other people.THERE IS A RIGHT WAY TO PHRASE OUR OPINIONS
> *


couldnt have said it better


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Aug 5 2010, 08:52 AM~18234863
> *no one said it was wrong that you think the way you do. we all have a opinion. what we .. I disagree with is that you approached it in a very disrespectful  way. If you have a lowrider or you are building a lowrider you should know it is alot of work,money and time. all so someone with just rims to come on a web site that is dedicated to our blood and sweat and dog on our fellow riders, NA don't work like that. I am not saying you are a no body, but you are disrespecting our lifestyle. There are many topics on this site that have controversial topics, which are phased a little better. YOU drive a LOWRIDER that makes you part of our lifestyle. My dad is also a car enthusiast and I respect that yours also was. You would not like for us to dog on your dads skills and preference, So why would you do it to other people.THERE IS A RIGHT WAY TO PHRASE OUR OPINIONS
> *



I gess thats right but i do have a car on hydros so dont say somthing u dont no kind of dum to tell someone that there not dedicated to lowriding and u dont no them r no what they got and im just saying what i feel if u cant handle what im saying without getting all butthert dont read it or post anything i think people need 2 do what they like it seems to me when people dont like something they dont do r say the right things thats something us lowriders have 2 learn and if i was disrespectful it was only after i was atacked for my first post is when i started 2 defend myself its ok 2 tell me how u feel but its another thing 2 put me down for how i feel thats not how lowriders should do things. And if u look at it layitlow is for people 2 give there opinions everybodys not the same the way.I phrase my opinions different then u that dont mean your wrong r im wrong that just means we r different.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

im sorry,i cant understand what your trying to say here for the life of me. :dunno: i dont think you get it yet.NOBODY WAS ATTACKING YOU! im thinking maybe your just not good with typing whats on your mind?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 6 2010, 01:09 AM~18242667
> *I gess thats right but i do have a car on hydros so dont say somthing u dont no kind of dum to tell someone that there not dedicated to lowriding and u dont no them r no what they got and im just saying what i feel if u cant handle what im saying without getting all butthert dont read it or post anything i think people need 2 do what they like it seems to me when people dont like something they dont do r say the right things thats something us lowriders have 2 learn and if i was disrespectful it was only after i was atacked for my first post is when i started 2 defend myself its ok 2 tell me how u feel but its another thing 2 put me down for how i feel thats not how lowriders should do things. And if u look at it layitlow is for people 2 give there opinions everybodys not the same the way.I phrase my opinions different then u that dont mean your wrong r im wrong that just means we r different.
> *


YOUR SPELLING SAYS IT ALL!! DO ya now wat i meanz ....Im done with this ignorant rascal :twak:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

when it comes down to the nitty gritty i think its hate when i roll my lac i see people look at my ride i give em the old whats up man and fuckers just keep doggn more im like damn ***** im just cruising around enjoying my music, my car. Shit like that i hate that shit like somebody wants to box for saying whats up stupid ignorant bastards


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Aug 6 2010, 01:37 PM~18246928
> *YOUR SPELLING SAYS IT ALL!!  DO ya now wat i meanz ....Im done with this ignorant rascal  :twak:
> *


xs2 bro


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Aug 6 2010, 03:37 PM~18246928
> *YOUR SPELLING SAYS IT ALL!!  DO ya now wat i meanz ....Im done with this ignorant rascal  :twak:
> *


MAN I HATE GUYS LIKE U U MUST WANT 2 BE MY BICTH TALKING ABOUT MY SPELLING NOT LOWRIDING COME ON GET THAT SHIT RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 6 2010, 08:59 AM~18243890
> *im sorry,i cant understand what your trying to say here for the life of me. :dunno: i dont think you get it yet.NOBODY WAS ATTACKING YOU! im thinking maybe your just not good with typing whats on your mind?
> *


MAN WTF IS WRONG WITH U GUYS IT WENT FROM LOWRIDING 2 TYPING OPEN YOUR EYES U MUST NO WHAT IM TYPING BECAUSE U KEEP POSTING SHIT AND LOOK BACK THIS SHIT CAME FROM ME TYPING WHAT I WAS FEELING AND U HAD SOMTHING 2 SAY SO U MUST NO WHAT IM TYPING :twak:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

blah blah blah :tears:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:drama: OH SHIT LIL G :ninja: HAS (62) POST :wow:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

topic starter took it all the way in the ass on this one 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

off topic all in this bish now :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 15 2010, 03:58 AM~18312371
> *off topic all in this bish now :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


*THAT'S THE PROBLEM RIGHT HERE...THIS IS WHAT'S MESSING UP LOWRIDING..ALL THE NEGATIVITY. IS ONE THING TO HAVE PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE, SHOW YOUR WORTH WITH AWARDS, TALK THE TALK CUS YOU WALK THE WALK, BUT LOWRIDING IS MISSING CARNALISMO...DOESN'T MATTER IF IT'S A NEWBIE WITH A EURO STYLE RIDE OR AN O.G. WITH A BOMBITA...AS LONG AS WE SHARE SHINE AND UPBUILD THE SCENE AND COME TOGETHER AS WE DO ON SHOWS OUTSIDE THE GATES THERE WOULDN'T BE A NEED TO HAVE A THREAD LIKE THIS ONE. HOPPERS, CRUISERS, TRAILER QUEENS, MINI-TRUCKS, EUROS, SHOULDN'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE AS LONG AS THE JUICE AND THE LOVE OF IT IS THERE. TIMES CHANGE AND LOWRIDING JUST LIKE MUSIC WEATHER IT GOES FROM GOOD TO BAD CHANGE WILL HAPPEN. BUT IF WE ALL KEEP THE CARNALISMO ALIVE IT WON'T MATTER WHAT'S NEW TO THE SCENE OR WHAT'S NOT, IF IT'S CHROMED/PAINTED/INTERIOR DONE OR BARELLY ROLLIN OUT THE YARD IT'S ALL FOR LOVE OF TRYIN TO KEEP IT ALIVE. SOME HAVE TIME/MONEY SOME OF US DON'T SO TO ME, GUESS WHAT I'M TRYIN TO SAY IS STOP ALL THE NEGATIVITY..INSTEAD HELP YOUR CARNAL SO THAT HIS RIDE CAN BE AMONG THE RIDES THAT TURN HEADS. YEAH IM A NEWBIE AS FAR AS ME HAVING A RIDE..BUT TIME/MONEY IS SOME I HAVEN'T HAD AND STILL STRUGGLIN TO MAKE YET I'M PROUD OF KNOWING I HAVE HOMIES IN DIFFERENT STATES, DIFFERENT CLUBS, DIFFERENT ASPECTS OF LOWRIDING I CAN CALL ON AND CONSIDER MORE THEN JUST ACQUAINTANCES..TO ME THAT'S LOWRIDING THE RIGHT WAY *


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 15 2010, 02:58 AM~18312371
> *off topic all in this bish now :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


you guys are late to the party.i think hes had enough now.crazy englewoods. :biggrin: btw notice the only negative person not lowriding the right way is the one that started this bullshit topic. :thumbsdown:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 15 2010, 08:55 AM~18313337
> *you guys are late to the party.i think hes had enough now.crazy englewoods. :biggrin: btw notice the only negative person not lowriding the right way is the one that started this bullshit topic. :thumbsdown:
> *


lol he's driving a ford :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by i_did_it_@Aug 15 2010, 04:31 AM~18312357
> *topic starter took it all the way in the ass on this one
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK U U BICTH IF U AINT TALKN ABOUT THE TOPIC DONT POST SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRADFORD_@Aug 15 2010, 11:10 AM~18313411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS NOT MYSPACE GO ON MYSPACE WITH THAT BICTH SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 15 2010, 02:46 PM~18314592
> *lol he's driving a ford :cheesy:
> *


U SOUND LIKE U WANT 2 BE MY BICTH WHAT U WANT 2 FUCK MY CAR SAY OF MY DICK IF U DONT HAVE NOTHING GOOD 2 SAY DONT SAY SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 15 2010, 10:55 AM~18313337
> *you guys are late to the party.i think hes had enough now.crazy englewoods. :biggrin: btw notice the only negative person not lowriding the right way is the one that started this bullshit topic. :thumbsdown:
> *


U STEEL GOING IF ITS A BULLSHIT TOPIC STOP POSTING SHIT ON IT AND I TOLD UR ASS THAT ITS INGLEWOOD GET IT RIGHT U STARTING 2 SOUND LIKE A GAY LOWRIDER 2 ME CANT KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH :twak:


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Jul 27 2010, 06:55 AM~18151165
> *STFU
> FUCK YO HOPPER
> DO YOU EVEN OWN A CAR/HOPPER/LOWRIDER?
> ...



As a matter of fact I own 2 hoppers.































Yo mom and yo girl and they get me biiiiiiiiiiig inches while they hop from nut to nut bitch! :boink:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 15 2010, 10:53 PM~18319372
> *U STEEL GOING IF ITS A BULLSHIT TOPIC STOP POSTING SHIT ON IT AND I TOLD UR ASS THAT ITS INGLEWOOD GET IT RIGHT U STARTING 2 SOUND LIKE A GAY LOWRIDER 2 ME CANT KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH  :twak:
> *


ill post where ever i want englewood.


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

Since you asked what people think, my thinking is that there is no right way or a wrong way to lowriding. You can lowride in a bus if you want. Lowriding is what you feel inside. Lowriding is about being creative, doing things that set your ride apart from the others, otherwise it will just be boring. And if you got the money to match your imagination, then you can do big things here. All those clean hoppers is perfect example. They are thinking of the next big thing.

Some people like laks, others like impalas/regals, etc. Some people just like to cruize, and there is nothing "wrong" with just cruising. Lowriding, like everything else, is about evolution. Hoppers is just the next level where lowriding has lead this sport. You don't have to like it, but you should at least keep an open mind about other things, they are still part of the lowriding scene---a big part of it, in fact. 

This is just my view, and, I aint hatin on no lowrider out there...just do your thing, but keep and open mind and always keep learning new things, or else, you will just get left behind. And remember to enjoy what you are doing, otherwise, what is the point?

just my two cents homie.

Good luck!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

anyone ever seen this gangsters car on the street? it sounds like someone schooled him and now he is a full time hood rat. :ninja: This little boy has now idea what our lifestyle is about. :dunno:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:0 :wow: LIL ENGLEWOODY has 80 post :worship:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Aug 16 2010, 06:07 PM~18326954
> *anyone ever seen this gangsters car on the street? it sounds like someone schooled him and now he is a full time hood rat. :ninja: This little boy has now idea what our lifestyle is about.  :dunno:
> *


not a fucking clue. :dunno:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Aug 16 2010, 08:07 PM~18326954
> *anyone ever seen this gangsters car on the street? it sounds like someone schooled him and now he is a full time hood rat. :ninja: This little boy has now idea what our lifestyle is about.  :dunno:
> *


U ANIT FROM CALI SO HOW THE FUCK IS SOME 1 U NO GOING 2 SEE MY SHIT *** GET OFF MY DICK AND LET SOMEONE ELSE SUCK IT LIKE THIS OTHER *** DEVILLAN AND U ONE DUM FUCK IM 35 AND I SEE WHAT UR LIFESTYLE IS ABOUT AND IT LOOKS KIND OF GAY


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 16 2010, 11:41 PM~18329930
> *U ANIT FROM CALI SO HOW THE FUCK IS SOME 1 U NO GOING 2 SEE MY SHIT *** GET OFF MY DICK AND LET SOMEONE ELSE SUCK IT LIKE THIS OTHER *** DEVILLAN AND U ONE DUM FUCK IM 35 AND I SEE WHAT UR LIFESTYLE IS ABOUT AND IT LOOKS KIND OF GAY
> *


Are you sure you 35 cuz you actin like some middleschooler. Kind of immature for a 35 year old. And it seems that your the only one that's talkin about gay shit.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 16 2010, 10:41 PM~18329930
> *U ANIT FROM CALI SO HOW THE FUCK IS SOME 1 U NO GOING 2 SEE MY SHIT *** GET OFF MY DICK AND LET SOMEONE ELSE SUCK IT LIKE THIS OTHER *** DEVILLAN AND U ONE DUM FUCK IM 35 AND I SEE WHAT UR LIFESTYLE IS ABOUT AND IT LOOKS KIND OF GAY
> *


another fine example of the los angeles school district calling someone a dumbfuck.notice he misspelled dumb.is this lowriding the right way?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 29 2010, 12:24 AM~18171406
> *MAN U DONT NO ME I HAVE 6 CARS HOMIE AND ALL MY SHIT IS CLEAN  :nono:
> THATS JUST 1 AND THAT 1 WILL BE CUT AS SOON AS I SELL MY 36 CADDY
> *


 :0 damn and not one lifted??True lowrider :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 17 2010, 10:29 AM~18332940
> *:0 damn and not one lifted??True lowrider :uh:
> *


chinas on a stock 4 door = lowriding the right way


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 17 2010, 04:05 PM~18335361
> *chinas on a stock 4 door = lowriding the right way
> *


thanks for the info :wow:


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

im lowriding on a ford exploder


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOGGYSTYLECHEVY_@Aug 17 2010, 06:19 PM~18337278
> *im lowriding on a ford exploder
> *


as long as your enjoying yourself and not trying to tell everyone else what their doing wrong its all good.the vehicle is just a tool to open the door to a lifestyle


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 17 2010, 07:50 PM~18337618
> *as long as your enjoying yourself and not trying to tell everyone else what their doing wrong its all good.the vehicle is just a tool to open the door to a lifestyle
> *


true.
but serious i drive my moms ford more than my juiced chevy


the reason... gas prices

and cops


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> true.
> but serious i drive my moms ford more than my juiced chevy
> the reason...  gas prices and cops.
> gas prices would be the least of your problems if you drove it daily.i have two i drive daily and even with the best parts something is always breaking.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jul 26 2010, 01:43 AM~18140763
> *I NEED 2 SEE MORE CLEAN SHIT HOPPN THATS WHAT IM TALKN ABOUT THOSE HOPPERS R LOWRIDERS IN MY BOOK  :biggrin:
> *


three of those are Dream Team cars!!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

> > true.
> > but serious i drive my moms ford more than my juiced chevy
> > the reason...  gas prices and cops.
> > gas prices would be the least of your problems if you drove it daily.i have two i drive daily and even with the best parts something is always breaking.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 17 2010, 12:17 PM~18332839
> *another fine example of the los angeles school district calling someone a dumbfuck.notice he misspelled dumb.is this lowriding the right way?
> *


notice your a bitch ass *** let my dick go did i missspell that hoe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 17 2010, 05:05 PM~18335361
> *chinas on a stock 4 door = lowriding the right way
> *


LOOKS LIKE I HAVE 2 POST A PIC OF 1 OF MY CUT CARS


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-D-DJ GORDO_@Aug 17 2010, 06:37 AM~18330631
> *Are you sure you 35 cuz you actin like some middleschooler. Kind of immature for a 35 year old. And it seems that your the only one that's talkin about gay shit.
> *


WHAT U WANT SOME 2 STAY OUT OF IT IM NOT TALKING 2 U SO Y U SO HERT?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knickers inatwist_@~~
> *WHAT U WANT SOME 2 STAY OUT OF IT IM NOT TALKING 2 U SO Y U SO HERT? *


Here let me try and decode that ?

would you like some [grief] too? Stay out of this argument i am not talking too you so why are you so hurt?

hope that helps.

Edit: thats a few seconds of life i wont get back, well spent ? probably not, like reading this thread. ha ha


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Aug 18 2010, 02:45 AM~18340716
> *Here let me try and decode that ?
> 
> would you like some [grief] too? Stay out of this argument i am not talking too you so why are you so hurt?
> ...



HAHAHAHA


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 17 2010, 11:21 PM~18340379
> *notice your a bicth ass *** let my dick go did i missspell that hoe!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


englewood what is a bicth?you have got to be the dumbest fucker on this whole website.and thats an accomplishment.(i hope that word isnt too big for you)nobody cares if you have cut cars or not.your ignorance is fun to aggravate.i have one word for you...............spellcheck.ol fake ass wanna be gangsta. :thumbsup:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 17 2010, 11:33 PM~18340425
> *WHAT U WANT SOME 2 STAY OUT OF IT IM NOT TALKING 2 U SO Y U SO HERT?
> *


since he has a whole 86 posts im guessing this guy doesnt understand what a forum is. :dunno:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 18 2010, 12:21 AM~18340379
> *notice your a bicth ass *** let my dick go did i missspell that hoe!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


First off, I'm not HURT(not "hert"), and second stop with the gay talking. Either you must like the cock or you haven't been laid in a long ass time. Third your one of the reasons lowriders get talked bad about.fourth this forum is for hydraulics not for 35 year old kids that bitch at other people cuz there ride can't look like there's.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 18 2010, 12:21 AM~18340379
> *notice your a bicth ass *** let my dick go did i missspell that hoe!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


First off, I'm not HURT(not "hert"), and second stop with the gay talking. Either you must like the cock or you haven't been laid in a long ass time. Third your one of the reasons lowriders get talked bad about.fourth this forum is for hydraulics not for 35 year old kids that bitch at other people cuz there ride can't look like there's.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:worship: lil G :ninja: has 87 post :thumbsup: HE might not be such a looser..but he still sounds like a little bitch :buttkick:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 18 2010, 08:43 AM~18341569
> *englewood what is a bicth?you have got to be the dumbest fucker on this whole website.and thats an accomplishment.(i hope that word isnt too big for you)nobody cares if you have cut cars or not.your ignorance is fun to aggravate.i have one word for you...............spellcheck.ol fake ass wanna be gangsta. :thumbsup:
> *


fake gangsta fuck u spellcheck that u dont no me blood dont let me get started on bangin im done with u guys im moving on 2 other posts feel free 2 keep going. :wave:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Aug 18 2010, 06:45 PM~18346526
> *:worship: lil G :ninja: has 87 post  :thumbsup: HE  might not be such a looser..but he still sounds like a little bitch :buttkick:
> *


im not on hear for post thats what u bitchs r on hear for.


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-D-DJ GORDO_@Aug 18 2010, 11:16 AM~18342747
> *First off, I'm not HURT(not "hert"), and second stop with the gay talking. Either you must like the cock or you haven't been laid in a long ass time. Third your one of the reasons lowriders get talked bad about.fourth this forum is for hydraulics not for 35 year old kids that bitch at other people cuz there ride can't look like there's.
> *


U DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK UR TALKING ABOUT. COME AND SHOW ME IM A KID! IM STARTING 2 GET PISSED AT FUCKS LIKE U THAT THINK U NO EVERY THING AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT THEY HAVE THEY STARTED ON MY SHIT SO I SAID SOMTHING ABOUT THERE SHIT I THINK IM GOING 2 MOVE ON WITH OTHER POSTS LETS SEE WHO IS THE KID LETS SEE HOW MUCH PEOPLE POST THINGS AFTER I POST THIS THOSE PEOPLE ARE THE KIDS IM DONE WITH U GUYS! :wave:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 18 2010, 10:31 PM~18349958
> *fake gangsta fuck u spellcheck that u dont no me blood dont let me get started on bangin im done with u guys im moving on 2 other posts feel free 2 keep going. :wave:
> *


you dont know me.you dont know me.you dont know me.well by now i think we all know what kind of person you are.do you think well stop talking about you because you told us too?come on.please live up to your word and move on.have fun banging in hesperia tough guy. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:now gtfo  :wave: :h5:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

ford explorer driving four door lincoln having damn it's too gangsta in here for me :biggrin:


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Aug 19 2010, 10:07 PM~18358430
> *ford explorer driving four door lincoln having damn it's too gangsta in here for me  :biggrin:
> *


you sure you dont wanna join the car club.

we got ford exploderssss..
lincolnss..

some mercurys mountainqueers!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOGGYSTYLECHEVY_@Aug 19 2010, 11:48 PM~18358949
> *you sure you dont wanna join the car club.
> 
> we got ford exploderssss..
> ...


 :roflmao: dam its hard not to hate on that


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 18 2010, 08:43 AM~18341569
> *englewood what is a bicth?you have got to be the dumbest fucker on this whole website.and thats an accomplishment.(i hope that word isnt too big for you)nobody cares if you have cut cars or not.your ignorance is fun to aggravate.i have one word for you...............spellcheck.ol fake ass wanna be gangsta. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOGGYSTYLECHEVY_@Aug 20 2010, 02:48 AM~18358949
> *you sure you dont wanna join the car club.
> 
> we got ford exploderssss..
> ...


BUAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Lowriding has changed. I first checked it out in the mid-'70s. At that time it was cruising slow, some home-made hydro set-ups, but over all it was like the group WAR said in their song, and it was a life-style as much as a car thing. Sure there are hoppers and dancers, and everything inbetween and branched off. It's like anything else. You just have to accept change, or life becomes hard and not as enjoyable as it can be. People who grow very old are very good at going along w/ the changes of the world. I understand wanting the original happening to do w/ anything, I blew a big part of my life not accepting change. Just be you and let others be themselves also. Life is smoother like that.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Oct 21 2010, 08:13 PM~18875450
> *Lowriding has changed.  I first checked it out in the mid-'70s.  At that time it was cruising slow, some home-made hydro set-ups, but over all it was like the group WAR said in their song, and it was a life-style as much as a car thing.  Sure there are hoppers and dancers, and everything inbetween and branched off.  It's like anything else.  You just have to accept change, or life becomes hard and not as enjoyable as it can be.  People who grow very old are very good at going along w/ the changes of the world.  I understand wanting the original happening to do w/ anything, I blew a big part of my life not accepting change.  Just be you and let others be themselves also.  Life is smoother like that.
> *


WELL SAID BIG DOG....YOU ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL AND I RESPECT THAT HOMIE....HOPPERS OR NOT ITS ALL ABOUT HAVING AN OPEN MIND AND EXCEPTING THOSE CHANGES IN THIS GAME...


----------

